# Lochinvar Knight wall hung boiler



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

Have installed a Lochinvar wall mount condensing boiler and converted to propane with supplied kit. Trouble is it seems to be going through $800 worth of propane a month! WTF?

Asparta


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well thats a problem :laughing: 

there might be a leak somewhere that decided to pop up shortly after you installed the boiler.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe it's cold in Alberta. Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

800 dollars a Month is like 450 gallons of propane- or atleast somewhere close.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

id start with the gas leak. is there over heating somewhere? maybe check wiring something might be calling. post some pics of the install. ive installed dozens of those. also is it the newer controls> or the older ones?
get some pics up. lots of guys on here with years of experience in boilers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydronictech1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you analyzed the combustion? You need to adjust the gas valve when converting to propane. If it's running extremely rich, then it can consume a lot of gas.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It's apples to oranges, but I got a call last year for a natural gas Rinnai that was installed and used excessive amounts of gas. The company that installed it connected it to a recirc pump without a tank to recirc the water though. It was running at various stages non-stop.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hydronictech1 said:


> Have you analyzed the combustion? You need to adjust the gas valve when converting to propane. If it's running extremely rich, then it can consume a lot of gas.


Exactly.....these units NEED to be set up with an analyzer.


----------



## Rye44 (Jan 24, 2012)

Make sure proper orifices were installed when converting to propane and also If applicable unit may need to be de rated if installed in a high altitude application . (2000>) above sea level . This will cause unit to over fire.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Check the first stage regulator at the tank for leaks... then all the joints from there...

I had one where it was leaking right at the tank and customer was spending $ 1,200 a month....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rye44 said:


> Make sure proper orifices were installed....



And who might you be?

Consider this a polite invitation to post an intro>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

either you did not use a combustion analizer to do the proper conversion or you could be short cycling..? was this job a conventional boiler to low mass condensing replacement?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I have found these boiler burn considerably more fuel than I estimated generally. 800 bucks in a month is alot but depending on load, demand and settings is it more efficent?


----------

